# The History of Ancient Rome in 20 minutes



## Brian G Turner (Dec 11, 2017)

Quite a good video and short summary, narrated by Brian Cox:


----------



## Overread (Dec 11, 2017)

As I've never really studied Rome in any depth I'd say it surprised me how many of the Rulers names I was familiar with. If not the specific details, at least with their name was familiar to me.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 12, 2017)

I have a couple of books that make fairly light but interesting reading. Between them, they cover the republic and the emperors:
_Chronicle of the Roman Republic _by Philip Matyszak and _Chronicle of the Roman Emperors_ by Chris Scarre.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 12, 2017)

Foxbat said:


> _Chronicle of the Roman Emperors_ by Chris Scarre.



Ooh, I have that one - it's a great introduction to the various Emperors.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 12, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> Ooh, I have that one - it's a great introduction to the various Emperors.


Yes, they're great introductory  books. I also have Chronicles of the Popes, the Tsars and the Pharoahs...all worth a look if you've an interest in history


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 12, 2017)

I also have the Pharoahs one, but didn't know about the Tsar or Popes ones - I might find them a useful reference for story research.


----------

